# The Official Ekowool Thread



## devdev (3/7/14)

Right folks, genuine Ekowool is available in SA.

Time to get some information going for those of us who are new to it.

According to http://www.kidneypuncher.com/ekowool-silica-wick/ you want to boil it for 15 mins in distilled water before use.

Could this be the reason why i was suffering from Onion flavoured Kayfun perhaps? (The ekowool used in that build was sourced from a credible UK vendor)

While searching on Google, I came across this thread, discussing Ekowool and also mentioning wick sourced from China




Other members advise torching it instead of boiling. I am wondering if anyone has recommendations to make?


----------



## Andre (3/7/14)

I have always only used genuine Ekowool (hollow) from www.zivipf.de. Have never boiled it, but always torch white hot with my little Dremel torch. Good stuff. Great that SubOhm now also stocks it. Would like to see the 1 mm hollow Ekowool as well - very versatile.


----------



## devdev (3/7/14)

According to Kidney Puncher link, above, the manufacturer measures the diameter of the Ekowool _"As per the manufacturer, diameter measurements are of the "inner diameter"" _which seems largely non-sensical to me. That means what we buy as a 2mm is actually a 3mm O.D. and the 1mm is actually a 2mm O.D. (approximate guess based on my eyeball)

The Ekowool experiments will happen this weekend. Right now I am back on cotton in the two Russians and I am loving the flavour. 1.2 Ohms @ 30w on the Cana and not a single dry hit all day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (3/7/14)

Also check what these crazy folks do:

http://rbasupplies.com/READYxWICK.html

Yes this may be ceramic wick, as opposed to Ekowool, but since Ekowool is ceramic based it may actually be the same material. They kiln fire and then recommend boiling.

Also, for those interested, there is an export ban on X116 Ceramic wick because it is being developed for military use. Hence the $75 000 fine for any people exporting it. Source.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (3/7/14)

devdev said:


> Also check what these crazy folks do:
> 
> http://rbasupplies.com/READYxWICK.html
> 
> ...


No, Ekowool is silica based, it basically is braided silica. I use the ceramic ReadyXWick and it is great. There is a way to import it, but expensive: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ceramic-wick.2073/page-2#post-72527.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (3/7/14)

Proud to be carrying it. I hope everyone else finds it as useful as I do. Would like to see how this thread develops. Maybe I learn something new!


----------



## devdev (3/7/14)

That red X hurts @Andre. It hurts real bad...


----------



## Andre (3/7/14)

devdev said:


> That red X hurts @Andre. It hurts real bad...


Shame. But you are talking through your nose there. Am just afraid it might give an innocent member the wrong idea. But if the scar is to big for you to bear, shall gladly remove the X.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev (3/7/14)

Andre said:


> Shame. But you are talking through your nose there. Am just afraid it might give an innocent member the wrong idea. But if the scar is to big for you to bear, shall gladly remove the X.


 
Exactly which part am I "talking through my nose"? The military development bit, or the boiling and kiln firing?


----------



## eviltoy (3/7/14)

I torch it works for me


----------



## Andre (3/7/14)

devdev said:


> Exactly which part am I "talking through my nose"? The military development bit, or the boiling and kiln firing?


Did you not read my post just after yours? Then you deserve the X. Of course, if I am wrong (which I frequently am) I shall not be able to find a hole deep enough to hide my shame.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (3/7/14)

Andre said:


> Did you not read my post just after yours? Then you deserve the X. Of course, if I am wrong (which I frequently am) I shall not be able to find a hole deep enough to hide my shame.


 
It is fine Andre. I did read your post. Silica is actually Silicone Dioxide, which can be amorphous or crystaline in structure. I concede that this is not the same as ceramic wick.

Still, will not stop me from trying to boil mine to see what happens.

I will pretend that the red X is actually you voting for my post

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (3/7/14)

devdev said:


> It is fine Andre. I did read your post. Silica is actually Silicone Dioxide, which can be amorphous or crystaline in structure. I concede that this is not the same as ceramic wick.
> 
> Still, will not stop me from trying to boil mine to see what happens.
> 
> I will pretend that the red X is actually you voting for my post


For me silica, ekowool, cotton, ceramic - all have a bad initial taste. So boiling the Ekowool might not be a bad idea. I rinse my gunked coil and ekowool wick under almost boiling water and the Ekowool comes out perfectly clean - trick I picked up from @RevnLucky7.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (3/7/14)

Andre said:


> For me silica, ekowool, cotton, ceramic - all have a bad initial taste. So boiling the Ekowool might not be a bad idea. I rinse my gunked coil and ekowool wick under almost boiling water and the Ekowool comes out perfectly clean - trick I picked up from @RevnLucky7.


 
I don't even bother torching it most of the time, just because I couldn't be bothered. I just give the ends a torch to stop it from unraveling and live with the bad taste for about an hour.

This is probably a good thing to point out to the guys new to Ekowool. 
That k@ka taste will probably be there even after a wash and torch. Just punch through it. Don't judge it by the first taste. Once that wick and coil breaks in it's pure and clean.


----------



## devdev (3/7/14)

What do you guys do to break in a coil?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (3/7/14)

devdev said:


> What do you guys do to break in a coil?


 
I vape it.


----------



## devdev (3/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I vape it.


 
With that, I will nominate you for the Nobel Prize....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RevnLucky7 (3/7/14)

A new coil... especially ribbon wire has that metallic taste to it, kind of what you find if you've got a hot spot... some wires lighting up faster than others or not lighting up at all. (Kind of what I'm having right bloody now and I'm too lazy to change it.... wait... I'm doing that now.


----------



## devdev (3/7/14)

Wasn't there something about pulsing the coil and wick with a bit of juice to break it in?


----------



## Andre (3/7/14)

devdev said:


> Wasn't there something about pulsing the coil and wick with a bit of juice to break it in?


Yes, that does help. I torch my Ekowool white hot beforehand - that does help too.


----------



## TylerD (4/7/14)

Torch the Ekowool @devdev . Torch it damn good! Then wrap 3 wraps with 0.9 ribbon and pulse it like 6 times. Been running this setup with the same ekowool and ribbon for I think 4 weeks now and washed the RM2 twice with a dry burn afterwards.
We have the same Ekowool from the same supplier and mine works awesome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (4/7/14)

TylerD said:


> Torch the Ekowool @devdev . Torch it damn good! Then wrap 3 wraps with 0.9 ribbon and pulse it like 6 times. Been running this setup with the same ekowool and ribbon for I think 4 weeks now and washed the RM2 twice with a dry burn afterwards.
> We have the same Ekowool from the same supplier and mine works awesome!


 
This is exactly how I set it up when I'm in a "build a coil" mood!
Just adding this.... use 3 strands of Ekowool in the 3 wrap of 0.9 Ribbon. Should give you about 0.6Ω.
Also after pulsing, add some juice, pulse some more, just before it runs dry, add some juice, pulse some more. Do that about 4 times. It gets the Ekowool into a wicking mode and builds up a layer around the coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## devdev (6/7/14)

I did a build on the one russian last night with 2mm micro coil. 28g Kanthal at 1.1 ohms. Wicked it with Ewok-ool and I keep on getting dry hits. This stuff doesn't wick that well to be honest


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/14)

devdev said:


> I did a build on the one russian last night with 2mm micro coil. 28g Kanthal at 1.1 ohms. Wicked it with Ewok-ool and I keep on getting dry hits. This stuff doesn't wick that well to be honest


 
Well that's not good... I have about 4km's of the stuff on it's way!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/7/14)

devdev said:


> I did a build on the one russian last night with 2mm micro coil. 28g Kanthal at 1.1 ohms. Wicked it with Ewok-ool and I keep on getting dry hits. This stuff doesn't wick that well to be honest


Imho 1 strand is not gonna wick properly and a ugly coil wrapped around 3 strands like Revn recommends works like a charm. Have a kf 3.1 and Russian coiled with a figure 8 build and happiness is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (6/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Well that's not good... I have about 4km's of the stuff on it's way!


I think I have determined that quantity vs quantity the cotton wicks much, much better - ok realistically we all knew this, but I have now proved it in practice.

So that leaves me to conclude that the only way to feed a micro coil with sufficient juice is with cotton - again a confirmation of what everyone else knew.

That means the only option for getting enough Ewok fur into a coil is wrapping an ugly coil around three or four strands, with the wraps compressed fairly tight. That's what I have been running on the Reo for the past three weeks, with Ribbon, and the performance has been outstanding.

It would be great if revrev AKA @RevnLucky7 and matmat AKA @Andre could post pics of their builds for comparisson purposes. I am still baffled when it comes to building Ewok fur into a kayfun build without getting dry hits. When I tried to wrap Ewok fur freestyle it came out too big to fit onto the deck

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RIEFY (6/7/14)

here is my setup in my russian and no dry hits at all





doesnt wick aswell as cotton but works for an adv. I dont have the real deal revn ekowool tho. working through the vapemob stash

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SVS1000 (6/7/14)

I have now also built a Kayfun with a 0.8ohm coil and figure 8 ekowool. I am impressed.
I am not posting pics cause it looks like a dogs balls

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (6/7/14)

devdev said:


> I think I have determined that quantity vs quantity the cotton wicks much, much better - ok realistically we all knew this, but I have now proved it in practice.
> 
> So that leaves me to conclude that the only way to feed a micro coil with sufficient juice is with cotton - again a confirmation of what everyone else knew.
> 
> ...


I have done the figure 8 wick, but do not like wrapping through the 2 loops. Since tried the same principle but using an S compressed. Then you also get 2 loops which you can put to the sides and wrapping is easier. Wicking ok, but not as good for me as in the Reomizer. Putting my hope on the rayon for the Russian.


----------



## vaalboy (8/7/14)

devdev said:


> That means the only option for getting enough Ewok fur into a coil is wrapping an ugly coil around three or four strands, with the wraps compressed fairly tight. That's what I have been running on the Reo for the past three weeks, with Ribbon, and the performance has been outstanding.


 
@devdev can you please post a pic as I have some ribbon and ecowool en route?


----------



## devdev (8/7/14)

Here is the Ewokfur with three wraps of ribbon on the Reomiser.

Did a quick dryburn to show you how the wraps are. If you rinse the Ewokfur under running water and brush lightly with a tooth brush it comes out nearly white again.




I think this is almost a month old now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (8/7/14)

devdev said:


> Here is the Ewokfur with three wraps of ribbon on the Reomiser.
> 
> Did a quick dryburn to show you how the wraps are. If you rinse the Ewokfur under running water and brush lightly with a tooth brush it comes out nearly white again.
> 
> ...


Did you steal some off this tough guy?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## thekeeperza (8/7/14)

devdev said:


> Here is the Ewokfur with three wraps of ribbon on the Reomiser.
> 
> Did a quick dryburn to show you how the wraps are. If you rinse the Ewokfur under running water and brush lightly with a tooth brush it comes out nearly white again.
> 
> ...


@devdev Is this the UK sourced ekowool?


----------



## vaalboy (8/7/14)

Thanks @devdev - seems like a lot of wick, but I got the gist of it.


----------



## devdev (8/7/14)

You need a lot of wick. Basically need about triple the amount of material to have comparable performance to the normal amount of cotton.

Yip this is the UK sourced Ewokfur. The other one I sourced locally doesnt seem as good


----------



## RevnLucky7 (8/7/14)

vaalboy said:


> Thanks @devdev - seems like a lot of wick, but I got the gist of it.



A lot of wick is good as it keeps the juice buildup of it in the centre while the coils burn the outside. If you use too little it will dry out faster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (8/7/14)

Ok this might me a blonde question but is there any need to worry if the coil goes black? I think its from the Witchers brew that is burnt onto the coil. 

Im assuming with the use of EwokFur there shouldnt be any need for concern but just wanted to clarify.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (8/7/14)

Darth_V@PER said:


> Ok this might me a blonde question but is there any need to worry if the coil goes black? I think its from the Witchers brew that is burnt onto the coil.
> 
> Im assuming with the use of EwokFur there shouldnt be any need for concern but just wanted to clarify.


 
If you run the coil dry and Blackbird gets crusty you might have a bit of a k@k taste. Trick with Blackbird is to avoid any dry hits what so ever. The coil will go black though as BB is a NET. These dark liquids tend to gunk coils up. It has no mercy. Nice thing about Ekowool, pour some boiling water over it, do a dryburn and off you go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## devdev (8/7/14)

Darth_V@PER said:


> Ok this might me a blonde question but is there any need to worry if the coil goes black? I think its from the Witchers brew that is burnt onto the coil.
> 
> Im assuming with the use of EwokFur there shouldnt be any need for concern but just wanted to clarify.


 
As RevRev said, the coil will build up a layer of gunk. Dry burn it, rinse it, dry burn, refill and back you go.

Ewokfur is very resilient. Even though the Ewoks fought against you @Darth_V@PER you must appreciate their strength

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Darth_V@PER (8/7/14)

@devdev, I have forgiven those little furry critters eons ago and have learnt to appreciate the special characteristics they offer.... EF for the win!

I will also try that whole take your Ewok Fur to the vape wash... Wash/rinse/dry then dry burn. I got it people watch this "Space"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (8/7/14)

Darth_V@PER said:


> @devdev, I have forgiven those little furry critters eons ago and have learnt to appreciate the special characteristics they offer.... EF for the win!
> 
> I will also try that whole take your Ewok Fur to the vape wash... Wash/rinse/dry then dry burn. I got it people watch this "Space"


 
I am sure the vape technicians on the death star can get that sorted out quick and easy


----------



## TylerD (13/7/14)

Done a new coil just now with 2mm x 2 and 0.9 ribbon. Same as the last time.
This was after 5 weeks running. 
So convenient.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (13/7/14)

TylerD said:


> Done a new coil just now with 2mm x 2 and 0.9 ribbon. Same as the last time.
> This was after 5 weeks running.
> So convenient.


Just done Ekowool 2 mm x 3 with the 0.9 (27 g) ribbon to replace a ceramic wick that gave out after 1½ months. Looks a bit thick (think I will do 2 mm x 2 like you next time), but am much impressed first up. Around 3/4 wraps, came out at 0.69 ohms. And the ribbon is so much easier to wrap around the Ekowool and does not cut into it as the round wire does.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (13/7/14)

I did 3/4 wrapps. Didn't check the ohms, but it is exactly where I want it. Really impressed with the Ekowool. I just did it wrong in the beginning. Now that I'm doing it right, it's really great!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JakesSA (20/7/14)

It seems the pics here have very 'loose fitting' coils around the Ekowool ?
I suspect this might be where the wicking issues might be coming from.
For me the beauty of Ekowool is that it cannot easily be damaged and as such I build a coil and wick to last till removal of the coil or plainly put I do not re-wick with Ekowool, just replace the whole build.
This being the case I insert a smallish diameter drill bit into the Ekowool (its hollow) and wrap my coil directly around the Ekowool, removing the need to insert the Ekowool into the coil which is tricky at best...
After mounting and positioning the coil the drill bit is removed and viola. A tight fit that wicks very well.

Here is pic with 0.6 ribbon, no spacing on it and slightly smaller diameter than the Ekowool. (Please excuse that right hand curl, I always struggle with the first one for some reason..)




Disclaimer: I sell the stuff so I may be (at least subconsciously) biased.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RevnLucky7 (20/7/14)

Was busy with some admin and had a thought.
2mm Ekowool has quite the hollow core. Think it's possible to thread Cellucotton through it using a over sized needle or something similar? Pretty sure if you try hard enough, you'll get it through.


----------

